# Will the Cavs Cavalier, Will the Hawks Hawk? GAME THREAD!



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haiku Haiku!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol: I'm going to miss the first half with work


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You just knew Drew was gonna get tossed there. Good play by him though


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs really need to scrap the Lebron pick and roll out near halfcourt. Teams just trap the heck out of him with 2-3 defenders now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great backdoor pass by Hughes..

Ugghhh Drew with a stupid TO


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs defense is much better with the Larry/Sasha/LBJ/Drew/Z lineup but much worse on offense because teams can get away with triple teaming Lebron. 

Same ol story


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

New scouting report is out on the Cavs. Swarm Lebron with 3-4 guys and leave other people wide open all over the court (literally)

New Orleans did it, now Atl is doing it trapping him out near halfcourt. The other guys on our team should take it as an insult and take some pride in their offensive skills


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like Drew is having one of those games where he can put up a lot of points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I see Larry by the box is already at 25% shooting


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man wasn't Josh Smith in the Luke Jackson draft? We could have paired him with LBJ..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man wasn't Josh Smith in the Luke Jackson draft? We could have paired him with LBJ..


All those wasted lottery picks continue to haunt us. IF just one of those guys other then James had even come close to living up there draft status we would be in a much much better situation


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damon Jones: WTF is he doing in here? Brown must be desperate


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great block by Dwayne Jones - he is coming along a little.

Sasha with the good decision on the break. Good defensive qtr holding the Hawks to 19


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish we'd at least try starting Brown and Gibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> All those wasted lottery picks continue to haunt us. IF just one of those guys other then James had even come close to living up there draft status we would be in a much much better situation


We'd also have more valuable pieces to give up in a trade. Right now we pretty much have nothing we can afford to give up unless there is a team looking for a firesale


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Damon Jones: WTF is he doing in here? Brown must be desperate


lol read the boxscore wrong it's Dwayne Jones


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Sasha waking up? He's made 2 nice plays tonight

Dwayne Jones another block. I'm starting to really like him and AV off the bench


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs are only up 3 because we can't score (as usual) 

But the defense has been excellent


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If AV ever developed a consistent offensive game with a midrange jumpshot he might be worth 9 million dollars a year and our team would be glad to pay it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great fundamental defensive play by Boobie taking the charge


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL Boobie more of that please. Drive all the way and finish!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We should start every game trying to get Drew Gooden shots.

If he makes his first few he is into the game on both sides. Every game run 5 or 6 plays for him


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gibson gladly goes to the bench, whatever it takes for the team.

Quite a change from Hughes, Jones, and Newble when they are on the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I love Gibson.....he is our best perimeter player outside of LBJ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Gooden's hitting everything today, including Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When Lebron gets hit in the face, you'd think he'd been shot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember when Lebron was a rookie and he would go down like he always does and we would always catch our breaths? I wonder what he'd do if he got seriously injured. He's always over-dramatizing injuries when he has them on the floor. And I don't know why. Because he doesn't come out, and he's not trying to draw a foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha has ZERO court awareness


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Remember when Lebron was a rookie and he would go down like he always does and we would always catch our breaths? I wonder what he'd do if he got seriously injured. He's always over-dramatizing injuries when he has them on the floor. And I don't know why. Because he doesn't come out, and he's not trying to draw a foul.


Yeah the only time I get worried anymore is if it's an ankle related issue

Otherwise you know he will shake it off


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why do Austin and Fred constantly defend Hughes? They always act as if his 23 footer is a good shot as long as he's open. HINT: He's open on purpose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is up with Lebron only 4 points?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Again the Hughes/Sasha combo defends well but we can't score with them out there

Especially Hughes


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> What is up with Lebron only 4 points?


he's being triple and quadruple teamed, and then passing it to people who apparently can't score in an empty gym.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Again the Hughes/Sasha combo defends well but we can't score with them out there
> 
> Especially Hughes


I think if we played Varejao instead of Gooden, and Brown instead of Hughes, we could start Gibson, be just as good if not better defensively to start games, and we'd score as well.

I don't really understand why Larry starts over Devin Brown. But whatever.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can tell Drew Gooden always wanted to be a guard growing up. He used to be a PG, didn't he?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Every time Larry shoots I cringe..even if he makes it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a collapse by the Hawks. Why the heck wouldn't their coach call a timeout?

And the Cavs are winning the reb battle 29-17! That means we're throwing up alot of bricks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ with the FACIAL on Josh Smith!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Well it looks like Lebron woke up, lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron was pushed on that shot - he really needs to start flopping more


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron gets so little respect from the officials it's baffling.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, how did he score that?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron with great hand-eye coordination there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

GREAT pass by Gibson there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie's court vision is really coming along! Andy great as usual getting open


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie to AV again!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good ball game right now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great cross over dribble by Lebron

Cavs up 1 heading into the 4th


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm not a fan of starting the 4th with LBJ on the pine

At least we have Boobie/Z out there for offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sasha looks like he hurt his ankle there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Excellent close-out by Lebron there. Quietly he is having a great defensive game

Lets hope Mike B. keeps Gibson on the floor the rest of the 4th


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Boobie is so good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ahhh killer Gibson picks up his 5th. Larry Hughes comes in for him...what a nightmare

That could cost us the game. Gibson really needs to learn to stay out of foul trouble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I might have rolled the dice on keeping Boobie out there while he was so hot

This game could slip away with Hughes out there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

STUPID half-court pick and roll. Get Lebron the ball on the low block or on a curl move

This is where we miss a heady PG


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ heating up

Bring back Boobie plz (EDIT: Good sub by mike B. bringing him back)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry 6/10 tonight...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So Larry is shooting 60 percent tonight. That scares me for his next couple games. Hopefully this will up his value enough to trade him before he plays again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hawks keep coming hard - like their team 

Cavs up 5 with 1:34 left. We'll need a few more buckets to close this one out


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron HITTING the midrange J. Nice


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ in JJ's GRILL! Great 4th qtr performance by King James :worthy:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lbj Mvp


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

26 in the 2nd half from LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good win from the Cavs. Hawks came to play and Lebron just took over down the stretch

There aren't many guys in the league right now who can just DICTATE games at the end like that


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man JJ just raining 3's from deep 

Lebron better hit both of these


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

My god imagine we got a miracle and ended up with JJ instead of Hughes. We might have won the title last year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

Just got off the plane and it seems like the Cavs win. 2 wins from .500 now.

*Cleveland 98, Atlanta 94*


----------

